# How many ounces of milk does baby between 6-9 mo old drink?



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

I am stockpiling what I hope is a 6 month supply of frozen breastmilk, but I'm not sure how much to expect my son to drink after I start him on solids and whether I will truly have a 6 month supply. I want to try for baby #2, and because of my age (44), have no time to spare. I had wanted to give my son breastmilk for the first year of his life. He is 5 mo old now.

On average, how much does a baby between 6-9 mo old drink of milk (either formula or breastmilk)? What about between 9 -12 mo of age? I suppose it depends on just how much they eat and whether you supplement with juice, water, etc.

Linda


----------



## hotharmony (Apr 14, 2008)

Breast milk is different than formula as breast milk changes acording to the babies needs so on average any baby over 1 month and under 12 months needs between 19-30 oz of milk per day. With the average being 25oz of milk.

Once babies are 11-12 months it goes down to average 19 oz of milk per day.

I would check the kellymom.com website for more details.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Kellymom does have a chart with average breastmilk consumption (before and after solids are introduced), though a lot does depend on your little one! You can find that info here.

Also, if you're trying to build a stash that really would cover 6 months, please keep in mind that you'll need a seperate deep freeze/chest freezer for storing the milk. A freezer attached to a fridge is great for storing milk for 3-6 months, with 6 months being the outside edge. A chest freezer though can keep frozen milk safe for 6-12 months.

If you're thinking about weaning in order to TTC, you may want to visit the TTC and Breastfeeding forums here though... while some moms find breastfeeding prevents conception, others find that their fertility isn't affected after the first few months while others find that nightweaning is enough to restore fertility. I've become pregnant while breastfeeding twice now.







Anyway, do please check that out since pumping a 6 month milk supply is going to be a huge undertaking that you may want to avoid if possible! That said, breastmilk is certainly worth the effort so if you do start building that stash, the breastfeeding forum will be a great place for support!


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, even thought I might be "fertile" while breastfeeding if I try some of the tricks I've read about (e.g. night weaning), it doesn't help in my particular situation.

I am planning on undergoing a frozen embryo transfer (first baby was IVF)and I am required to have two periods in a row before I can proceed, so while I might be ovulating without a period, I will not be able to get pregnant naturally and would not be able to do the transfer.

Linda


----------



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

My 6 month old had his 6 month old appointment the other day and the doctor said that at this point, even with eating 3 "meals" a day of baby food he should be having 20-28/30 ounces of breastmilk a day. I still breastfeed on demand so I don't know exactly what he is getting, but I imagine its around that.

I'm very pro-breastfeeding personally (I love it) but with that said the fact that you breastfed him until he will be 6 months and THEN are also building a stash so he will be getting more is GREAT!!!! I'd try very hard to not to stress about it and focus on having number two while you can and if he ends up needing some formula at the end, he will still be fine!







s! I hope it works out!


----------



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 

On average, how much does a baby between 6-9 mo old drink of milk (either formula or breastmilk)? What about between 9 -12 mo of age? I suppose it depends on just how much they eat and whether you supplement with juice, water, etc.

Linda

One more thing, babies "technically" don't need anything other than bm for the first year of their life.. they get most of their nutrients from bm or formula. I don't think juice is recommended at all for a baby that young and water is very minimal (4 ounces a day). Just wanted to throw in that I'd keep that in the back of your mind (that BM or formula will be his MAIN source of nourishment and where he will get most of his vitamins, etc for the first year).


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

It totally depends. My daughter took 18 oz from 8-6, give or take and then nursed evenings and maybe 2 during the night/next morning. My son, on the other hand, with me having been back at work for 1 month, now, rarely consumes 10 oz while I'm gone. He just makes up for all of it at night. I returned to work with both of them at 6 mos. As a pp'er stated, kellymom gives a good calculator, but it is based on how often your lo nurses in a 24 hour period.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

IVF requirements certainly change the picture! I hope you have a quick and easy second conception and pregnancy!


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I thought I was doing well by freezing 12 oz a day,and that was a stretch trying to pump in between his 3 hour feedings without draining me too much when it was time to feed him. That is clearly not enough. I figured it would be once solids were added in. I probably will only end up with 2-3 mo of frozen BM. Darn!

Linda


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
Unfortunately, I thought I was doing well by freezing 12 oz a day,and that was a stretch trying to pump in between his 3 hour feedings without draining me too much when it was time to feed him. That is clearly not enough. I figured it would be once solids were added in. I probably will only end up with 2-3 mo of frozen BM. Darn!

Linda

You could always seek out some donated bm to beef up your stash. Check out the MilkShare yahoo group.


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lkmiscnet* 
Unfortunately, I thought I was doing well by freezing 12 oz a day,and that was a stretch trying to pump in between his 3 hour feedings without draining me too much when it was time to feed him. That is clearly not enough. I figured it would be once solids were added in. I probably will only end up with 2-3 mo of frozen BM. Darn!

Linda









you are still doing a wonderful thing for your baby. You could do like a friend of mine did, and give 1/2 BM and 1/2 formula for a longer amount of time rather than full BM for a shorter amount of time. FWIW, DS is just now at 14 months eating more than a few bites of solid food at 'meals'....


----------

